# Mir ist langweilig - neue Reifen müssen her



## Flohmanti (18. Februar 2020)

Liebe Ladies,

ich fahre an meinem_ *XC Hardtail* _am VR und HR *Nobby Nic*, zuvor hatte ich die *Racing Ralph* drauf. Mit denen bin ich auch sehr gut klar gekommen. Wollte mal etwas anderes ausprobieren. Die NN finde ich am HT gut gewählt, da sie meiner Meinung nach ein guter Allrounder sind.

Nun zu meinem *Trail Bike*: dort sind ebenfalls *NN* in der Originalausstattung verbaut (27,5 x 2,35). Und irgendwie ist mir das jetzt zu viel NN.....
Ich habe echt Bock auf eine neue Reifenkombo. Ich weiß, u.a. sind Einsatzzweck und Fahrkönnen wichtig - ich fahre alle möglichen Untergründe  - aber ich möchte gerne mal wissen, wie sich der 150 mm Federweg Gaul mit anderen Reifen anfühlt. Getreu dem Motto: Was geht? Let's play.

Mir schweben am VR _*Magic Mary*_ und am HR der _*Hans Dampf*_ vor. (Gerne in der Classic-Skinwall Variante - sieht am mattschwarzen Bike besonders gut aus. )

Oder ist das jetzt zu überdimensioniert? Weitere Vorschläge sind herzlich willkommen.

Ps: andere Frauen kaufen sich ne neue Handtasche oder neue Schuhe....?


----------



## greenhorn-biker (18. Februar 2020)

An sich schon mal eine gute Idee mit der Schwalbe Kombi 

Jetzt wäre noch wichtig zu wissen, ob du gerne sortenrein fahren möchtest, sprich gleiches Fabrikat vorne und hinten?
Welche Felgeninnenbreite?
Soll es ein Ganzjahresreifen werden?
Also mehr Grip und darf dann auch etwas mehr Rollwiderstand haben?

Du könntest auch erstmal vorne die Mary nachrüsten und beim Nic hinten bleiben?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flohmanti (18. Februar 2020)

Danke, greenhorn-biker. 

Du stellst Fragen....na ja, ich plädiere schon für porentiefe Sortenreinheit.

Die Felgeninnenbreite kenne ich leider nicht.  Sind die DT Swiss M 1700.

Habe auch schon überlegt, ob die MM / HD Kombo eher was für den Winter ist und matschigeren Untergrund... ich bin da aber durchaus offen und könnte die Kombo je nach Gusto wechseln. Muss jetzt also nicht zwingendermaßen ein Ganzjahresreifen werden.

Würde aber gerne erfahren, wie sich das anfühlt mit mehr Grip und Rollwiderstand und wie sich das auf meine Fahrweise auswirkt. 

Dein Vorschlag, vorne Mary zu fahren und hinten den Nic klingt gut!


----------



## Alpine Maschine (18. Februar 2020)

Hab ich gehabt. Nicht so opti. Dann lieber Hans Dampf vorne NN hinten, oder MM vorne HD hinten.

Ist aber nur meine Erfahrung. Der Unterschied im Grip auf glatten/losen Untergrund wurde mir zu groß.

Sorry, falls es verboten sein sollte, als Typ hier zu posten.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2020)

Skinwall gibt es auch bei Maxxis, zB DHR2 in 2.4WT, allerdings nur Dual. Auch von Onza, manchmal sehr günstig. 

Mit Reifen mache ich es wie mit Jeans, neuwertig gebraucht kaufen, dann erlebt man immer interessante Überraschungen und es wird einem nicht langweilig .


----------



## Flohmanti (19. Februar 2020)

Alpine Maschine schrieb:


> Hab ich gehabt. Nicht so opti. Dann lieber Hans Dampf vorne NN hinten, oder MM vorne HD hinten.
> 
> Ist aber nur meine Erfahrung. Der Unterschied im Grip auf glatten/losen Untergrund wurde mir zu groß.
> 
> Sorry, falls es verboten sein sollte, als Typ hier zu posten.


Hey Alpine Maschine,
vielen Dank für den Hinweis und Deine Erfahrungswerte bezüglich der Reifenkombo.  
Und nein, ES IST NICHT VERBOTEN ALS TYP HIER ZU POSTEN.


----------



## Flohmanti (19. Februar 2020)

So, ihr Hasen,

werde mir nun die MM/HD Combo in Skinwall bestellen. Hatte kurz mit dem Onza IBEX geliebäugelt... Maxxis ist irgendwie nicht so mein Fall. Bin mal den DHF gefahren, fand den nicht so dolle.

Bin mal gespannt, wann sich die Skinwall unschön verfärbt.........


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. Februar 2020)

Jetzt wurde so lange am Reifendruck optimiert...
und dann kauft es sich neue Reifen?
Alles wieder von vorne 

Reifen sind die Schuhe des Rads, von daher


P.S: der Ibex ist ein guter Reifen, nur nass, das mag er nicht....


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2020)

Flohmanti schrieb:


> So, ihr Hasen,
> 
> werde mir nun die MM/HD Combo in Skinwall bestellen. Hatte kurz mit dem Onza IBEX geliebäugelt... Maxxis ist irgendwie nicht so mein Fall. Bin mal den DHF gefahren, fand den nicht so dolle.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, wann sich die Skinwall unschön verfärbt.........


Du weißt aber schon, dass bei Schwalbe Skinwall es einmal den HD als Snakeskin Socken und zum anderen die MM in Supergravity Enduro gibt, beide jeweils nur in Soft? Das könnte bei MM vorn und HD hinten evtl unpraktisch sein. Vorne einen HD ist iwie blöd, und nur vorn SG auch.
Hinten Soft ist auch ein ziemlicher Sprung von einem Speedgrip Nobby.
Just saying.


----------



## Flohmanti (19. Februar 2020)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Jetzt wurde so lange am Reifendruck optimiert...
> und dann kauft es sich neue Reifen?
> Alles wieder von vorne
> 
> ...


Jo. Aber macht gar nix, denn am HT lass ich die NN ja drauf. Insofern waren die Gedanken zum Reifendruck nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Flohmanti (19. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass bei Schwalbe Skinwall es einmal den HD als Snakeskin Socken und zum anderen die MM in Supergravity Enduro gibt, beide jeweils nur in Soft? Das könnte bei MM vorn und HD hinten evtl unpraktisch sein. Vorne einen HD ist iwie blöd, und nur vorn SG auch.
> Hinten Soft ist auch ein ziemlicher Sprung von einem Speedgrip Nobby.
> Just saying.


O No. Kannst Du mir bitte den Unterschied erklären? Meinste, einen in Supergravity Enduro zu fahren und den anderen in Snakeskin ist nicht optimal? Ich hatte auch gesehen, dass in Skinwall jeweils nur eine Variante hergestellt wird. Blicke da mit den Bezeichnungen nicht ganz durch. HELP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2020)

Supergravity ist erheblich schwerer und für Enduro geballer gedacht, aber leichter und weniger stabil als DH oder Maxxis DD.
Würde zB hinten Sinn machen mit vorne MM Snakeskin, aber das geht nicht - HD gibt's nur Snakeskin und ist eher für Hinten - vorn ist der dem Nobby zu ähnlich.
MM SG vorn und hinten ist super für zB Enduro Rennen. Tour magst damit nicht fahren.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle Onza oder Maxxis in EXO nehmen, Dual oder 3C für hinten und 3C vorn (Onza gibt's nur Dual!). Damit kommst du überall klar. Nur Dual ist bei Nässe sehr unangenehm. Hinten geht so.

Wenn DHR2 dir evtl zu viel ist, evtl den DHF Skinwall in 2.3 3C vorn, der ist halt recht schmal - rollt gut.
Ggfs mit Ardent 2.4 Skinwall hinten (von der Breite etwa gleich wie der DHF), wenn du nicht so zackig um Kurven fährst.

Gibt auch noch e13 trs in Skinwall, in Gen3 aktuell jetzt auch in mittelhartem Gummi wie Dual bzw 55a bzw. Speedgrip. Vorn wie gesagt ist sowas grenzwertig.

Und noch paar Exoten, zB Vee Tire (Vorsicht kann eng sitzen!):
hinten: https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/vee-tire-flowsnap-275-x-235-skinwall-c2x26877230
vorn: https://www.commencal-store.co.uk/vee-tire-snap-wce-275-x-235-skinwall-c2x29554293


----------



## Flohmanti (19. Februar 2020)

Alles klar. Danke Dir für die ausführliche Erläuterung. Dann macht die Schwalbe Skinwall Kombo MM/HD echt keinen Sinn.

Dann werde ich doch mal den Onza IBEX unter die Lupe nehmen. Gibts grad nur nicht wirklich in 27,5 x 2,40. Bei "bike components" ist der zwar gelistet, aber nicht auswählbar. Ich bleibe dran....und solange fahre ich ertsmal weiterhin den NN.


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2020)

Onza Citius https://www.bike-components.de/de/Onza/Citius-FRC-RC-55a-Skinwall-27-5-Faltreifen-p43441/


----------



## Flohmanti (19. Februar 2020)

Ja cool!
Kann ich auf der DT Swiss M1700 die 2,40er Reifen montieren? Habe ja jetzt die Reifen in 2,35er Breite drauf.
Auf der Felge steht "Rim dimension: 584 x 30".


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2020)

30 Innenweite ist ok. 
Kannst du sogar 2.6 montieren, wenn dus brauchst.


----------



## Flohmanti (19. Februar 2020)

Optik ging bei mir ja immer schon vor Funktion. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Februar 2020)

Naja und 55/60a schult die Fahrtechnik. Leihbikes haben so harte Reifen grundsätzlich immer montiert  ...


----------



## Flohmanti (20. Februar 2020)

Ich finde es eh interessant verschiedene Reifen auszuprobieren. Zu breite Reifen mag ich persönlich nicht. Musste mal einen Tag lang E-Bike fahren und die fetten Reifen (2,6) haben mir gar nicht gefallen. Fand ich im Kurvenverhalten schwammig. 

Am HT finde ich 2,25 völlig ok, an meinem Fully 2,35-2,40. Alles andere ist zu fett. Oder zu dick. Oder zu doof.

Habe mir jetzt den Onza Citius Skinwall bestellt und freue mich auf ein stylisches Auftreten. Berichterstattung folgt...

Lieben Dank für die tolle Beratung.


----------



## Flohmanti (2. März 2020)

So, es sind nun doch die IBEX Skinwall geworden. Musste sie direkt bei ONZA in der Schweiz ordern. Der CITIUS war auch überall vergriffen. Den IBEX fand ich dann doch passender für mich.

Sieht echt schick aus, auch wenn sich die Frage stellt, wie lange dieser Zustand andauert....
Bin gestern nur ne Minirunde gefahren, erster Eindruck war gut. Werde die Pneus aber noch ausgiebiger testen...


----------

